# Transition time trout!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Britt, Josh, Jeremy , and Mike made the trip to Hopedale ready for some speckled trout and redfish action. These guy’s have been with me a lot over the years and they alway’s have a good catch and good time this day was no different. The windy conditions had things starting out slow but when we got on the speckled trout they were coming the boat steady with both plastic,s and live shrimp. Well the wind finally got to strong and shut down the trout. We hit some points and ponds and put some redfish in the box to top off the pile of trout. Great day with some really good guy’s. They can’t wait to come back in the fall and do it again.80 SPECKLED TROUT5 REDFISH2 DRUMS

Day Two. Gerry,Kevin,Les and the little fellow on his first trip he was awesome.52 Trout, 1 red, 1 drum

Day Three: Larry and Stephan had some windy conditions also but we worked hard and fished into the afternoon to makea nice box of fish.32 Trout5 Redfiush2 Drum CAPT. GENE DUGAS RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES985-640-0569 www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice catches Captain Gene- you catch anything over there during Nov./Dec. time frame?


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

*Nov-dec*

You bet I do Nov and early Dec is the best time of the year. Trout in the marsh and mostly on artifical bait and plenty of redfish too. i know you and I tried to get together before this oil spill but definetly give me a call the Fall is fishing is great. 985-640-0569


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have your number saved in my phone. i will be in Belle Chase for 6 weeks during Nov and Dec, so i will be booking for sure.


----------

